# Naruto Chapter 626 Discussion Thread



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Who am I kidding? Another flash back...


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol last week I got the hashi prediction right...

So lets try again.

I predict we have a timeskip until the first kyuubi attack on Konoha by Madara.

Hashirama leaves for Vote and then we skip back to where we left of a few chapters ago in the VotE fight.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2013)

Hashi chews out Tobirama for causing Madara to renegade.
Tobirama trains Danzo.
VoTE battle.
Tobirama kills Hashirama, takes Hokage position.
Sasuke decides to seal Tobirama back in the Death God.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2013)

flashback ends and we return to the current flashback........... out of inception :sanji


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 27, 2013)

madara flee's and gets the kyuubi
hashirama hands over bijuu to other villages
hashi while returning to the village runs into madara
they fight


----------



## vered (Mar 27, 2013)

the end of the VOTE fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea this next chapter is probably going to wrap up the flashback... 

I predict the stones coming back though. Maybe Madara found his and carried it to VotE or something.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 27, 2013)

VOTE, I guess. But with Kishi recently saying that he wanted to make "that battle look magnificent", I'm not sure one chapter would be enough.


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 27, 2013)

Two chapters to wrap up Volume 65 assuming the usual ten chapter set, so next chapter will probably have a montage of battles between Hashirama and Madara leading up to the VotE battle and its conclusion. Probably will have a shot of the VotE statues at some point. Might have some reference to Tobirama's Edo Tensei creation and the reason behind it. Maybe somehow shoehorn in references to Mito or other clans joining the village though the flashback in general seems to have purely a Hashirama/Madara focus. I suspect two chapters isn't enough time to get to Minato's question from Sasuke if it is still forthcoming, so it's hard to say if the next couple of chapters will transition back to the Alliance or Hokages or if next volume will have a lengthy discussion between Sasuke and Minato.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally, a return to VOTE.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 27, 2013)

Rosi said:


> VOTE, I guess. But with Kishi recently saying that he wanted to make "that battle look magnificent", I'm not sure one chapter would be enough.



Really he actually said that?


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Rosi said:


> VOTE, I guess. But with Kishi recently saying that he wanted to make "that battle look magnificent", I'm not sure one chapter would be enough.



LINK? You must confirm this.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 27, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Really he actually said that?





Klue said:


> LINK? You must confirm this.


Searching for takL's recent post in Telegrams Convo....

Oh, found it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2013)

Return to the VotE to wrap up the flashback, where I guess Hashirama will lay out there the answers to the "shinobi" and "village" questions that Sasuke asked him about.


----------



## Ben B (Mar 27, 2013)

Unless Hashirama pursued/followed Madara, he will not have known about his journey or whatever he did in the time between leaving the village and his return for the VOTE fight so next chapter will very likely be a return to VOTE.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Return to the VotE to wrap up the flashback, where I guess Hashirama will lay out there the answers to the "shinobi" and "village" questions that Sasuke asked him about.



This.

And hoping for some Minato's speeches...


----------



## TobiSO6P (Mar 27, 2013)

madara will hear that his boyfriend loves someone else (mito) and he will get the kyuubi and destroy konoha for it...
i'm expecting something like this


----------



## Njaa (Mar 28, 2013)

VotE and its conclusion as well as clarification on exactly how madara survived from hashis PoV. Last page goes back to the present and sasuke.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2013)

VOTE and the aftermath.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 28, 2013)

When Obito was talking to Sasuke, he said that he faked his death (As if he were Madara). However, Obito
is one of the biggest liars in this Manga, so I wonder if Hashi actually was the one who gave his cells to Madara by his own will to make him recover! Hashi stated "I don't want to kill you" in this same battle, so why would he do it? 

It's hard to believe that Madara faked his death and Hashi was stupid enough to leave Madara's body there! 
(Even though Hashi is really seem that stupid!) 

I wonder how I'll feel if that's what really had happened. Lol


----------



## Abz (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a feeling that the flashback will end this chapter and the last 2 chapters will be sauce talking with minato...then making his decision....the colour-page should be turning up soon too.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 28, 2013)

I predict some small talk about the Uchiha in the beginning, the Leaf prospering, then Madara attacking at the end. We might get back to VotE for a few pages, or it might have to wait the fortnight.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2013)

We still have yet to see the rest of VOTE i think next chapter and 628 will be the last two chapters of the flashback


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 29, 2013)

Madara will leave the village, we might get some talk between Hashirama and Tobirama about it and the overall reaction. There is probably more during the period between the VOTE fight and the time Madara left, so we will finally understand why Madara was considered such villain. Then we finally get back to the VOTE fight and the conclusion, and some hint involving Madara's intention of stealing Hashirama's power too. Then the flashback ends and we get Hashirama's conclusion, and Sasuke's expression to what he heard from him .


Oh, maybe some info on the bijuu distribution and how Madara actually had the kyuubi, since we have no sign of it in the flashback.


----------



## WT (Mar 29, 2013)

Its revealed how Madara killed a lot of Senju explaining why Tsunade is one of the few ones we know off.

This creates hatred within Tobirama who forces the Uchiha to the corner of the village.

Its the classic "not all Uchiha are bad" but Tobirama taking it to the next level.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Mar 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Searching for takL's recent post in Telegrams Convo....
> 
> Oh, found it.



I think like someone mentioned it'll be 2 chapters to wrap up this volume so probably Madara's renegade flash back and current events (Sasuke's reaction) before hand .
Now I'm unsure of Sasuke's turning because from this point unless there's a life changing speech at the VoTE I don't see it happening (either way can we not)


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Searching for takL's recent post in Telegrams Convo....
> 
> Oh, found it.



Hmm I wonder how long ago that interview was conducted.  It could be the case that the interview was done before the latest glimpse we got of VOTE.  I really wouldn't be surpassed as it looks like that Bodhisattva statue would just instagib Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2013)

hashirama learns sage mode and madara captures kurama and madara sends a letter to hashirama to meet his at the VOTE for war


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Searching for takL's recent post in Telegrams Convo....
> 
> Oh, found it.



Oh, it's on now.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 29, 2013)

We finally see why it is that Madara was so feared even in the modern day. Up to now, we've seen him acting like any other warlord, even if he is second only to Hashirama. This chapter will hopefully explain Onohki's flashback by having Madara wreck shit in various other villages under the guise of being a ninja of Konoha. As his reputation spreads, everyone grows uneasy, Hashirama's all "it can't be him, could it?" Tobirama's all "I told you so" and then we get some dramatic panels as Madara finally comes around back to Konoha.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope Hashi ends his boring speech already. Also, I will be grateful if Kishi skipped Minato. 
I want to see him fight with Naruto I'm waiting for too long already to see that! I was disappointed with
the two chances I had "Lost tower" & "Road to Ninja" Kishi had better to make them fight together or else... ,_, 

****
It'd be nice to see Miato using Uzumaki sealing Jutsu, who cares about Senju or Uchiha!


----------



## auem (Mar 30, 2013)

Madara leaves the village and we go back to Vote fight...


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2013)

since the scene is the same place with the stone monument possibly it changes to the present for a few pages.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2013)

^That actually makes sense.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 31, 2013)

takL said:


> since the scene is the same place with the stone monument possibly it changes to the present for a few pages.


Frankly I'd like to see the VOTE fight but if we return to the present i wouldn't mind too much.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Frankly I'd like to see the VOTE fight but if we return to the present i wouldn't mind too much.



in the jump vs interview, they refered it to the oro vs hirizen 
kish: after u ve hyped up the fight between 2 strongests, u yourself arent sure how huge it should be till u finally write it down.
shimabukuro: maybe so. in naruto, the battlle between the 3rd hokage and orochimaru was a summit fight too, yes? 
Otsuki(an editor): i think that was on the whole diferent scale. 
shimabukuro: a mere thought that im seeing a fight like that again thrills me like a kid!

so i dont think the vote fight ends in a few chaps.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2013)

takL said:


> in the jump vs interview, they refered it to the oro vs hirizen
> kish: after u ve hyped up the fight between 2 strongests, u yourself arent sure how huge it should be till u finally write it down.
> shimabukuro: maybe so. in naruto, the battlle between the 3rd hokage and orochimaru was a summit fight too, yes?
> Otsuki(an editor): i think that was on the whole diferent scale.
> ...



I'm so ready.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2013)

^ Or a rematch is incoming. 

Things we have left:
- Possible attempt on Hashirama's part to stop Madara (not sure about this, and it wouldn't be a fight)
- Possible Hashirama/Tobirama discourse on Madara's leaving
- Probably a page or two on life without Madara
- return to VotE
- end of VotE and what really happened
- Probably a page or two about Hashirama's life after
- Hashirama's death, likely at the hands of Madara
- Final comments in present-day

Unfortunately there are a lot of possibles, so it's hard to say where the chapters will break up. I'm guessing we see up to more VotE this week, and next week we see the very end and everything else I listed.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2013)

Skip the nonsense. It's time to return to VOTE. It's all anyone ever wanted to see.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a problem with the idea that in this chapter we see Madara leaving and then back to VotE fight.

We just learned in the flashback that Konoha was established and besides the 2 founding clans, two more expressed their intention to join, but events such as other countries copying the model established by Konoha and the Country of Fire and the headband protectors have yet to be mentioned. Both of which should have already happened by the time this other flashback took place (flashback that must have taken place at least before Madara left Konoha).

At that time Madara did have a Konoha headband, and Oonoki sporting an Iwa headband indicates his village was already formed by the moment of that fateful encounter. Based on this I'm guessing next chapter should start with another fight between Hashirama and Madara right there, that either ends with Hashirama's victory or is interrupted by other Uchihas estranged at seeing the sealed shrine open (reducing even more what is left of Madara's leadership in the Uchiha clan).

That fight should mark the occasion in which it was clear that Madara's defection was a matter of time, then the story picks up showing how more clans joined, a symbol to unite them all was created, the system of 3 young ninjas instructed by an older ninja from different clans is established, Hashirama gets news on how other countries are making Shinobi villages of their own, and considers making alliances with some of them; at the same time he's wary on what Madara might do to make good on his promise to leave the village.

Then for the cliffhanger, he gets bad news about the representatives of Iwa he was supposed to meet for a peace treaty.

At the current pace, I think we're going back to the original VotE fight and Minato's part of the Q&A for volume 66.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Hashi chews out Tobirama for causing Madara to renegade.
> *Tobirama trains Danzo.*
> VoTE battle.
> Tobirama kills Hashirama, takes Hokage position.
> Sasuke decides to seal Tobirama back in the Death God.



Actually, in the Chuunin arc we saw who were trained by Tobirama, Danzou isn't among them. However, two of them clearly inherited Tobirama's anti-Uchiha bias.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 31, 2013)

takL said:


> in the jump vs interview, they refered it to the oro vs hirizen
> kish: after u ve hyped up the fight between 2 strongests, u yourself arent sure how huge it should be till u finally write it down.
> shimabukuro: maybe so. in naruto, the battlle between the 3rd hokage and orochimaru was a summit fight too, yes?
> Otsuki(an editor): i think that was on the whole diferent scale.
> ...


does kishi say more in this interview?


----------



## Smiley (Mar 31, 2013)

Minato will use a rasengan on Madara and beat him at VOTE, then back to war.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 31, 2013)

I predictct madara getting the d...


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2013)

Plot Hole said:


> I predictct madara getting the d...



I want to see the look on Madara's face once Hashirama's jams this sword right up in there.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope the 3rd and the 4th start talking now, we now what's gonna happen between madara and Hashirama from here on out!!!


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2013)

I think it's finally time to see the VotE battle...but maybe this next chapter will show a little of Madara's 'evil side' first.


----------



## Jad (Apr 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, will probably see a juxtapositions of Hashirama's actions and Madara's actions. For example, Hashirama giving flowers to kids while Madara is kicking kids in the face, to show the good and evil sides. Might even see young Onoki, Muu and Madara's scuffle. End of chapter will be the VOTE fight. Meaning next week will see one full chapter dedicated to the VOTE before we get to the current time line. Shit as it may be, I am hoping I'm wrong and we get the VOTE done and dusted with this chapters so we can get back to the Alliance's war. Getting tired of this brittle, stale pile of crap that Kishimoto keeps squeezing out of his but cheeks and printing on paper.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> I have a problem with the idea that in this chapter we see Madara leaving and then back to VotE fight.
> 
> We just learned in the flashback that Konoha was established and besides the 2 founding clans, two more expressed their intention to join, but events such as other countries copying the model established by Konoha and the Country of Fire and the headband protectors have yet to be mentioned. Both of which should have already happened by the time this other flashback took place (flashback that must have taken place at least before Madara left Konoha).
> 
> ...



This flashback really should be much longer than it has been, but Kishi seems to be focusing it on the Hashirama/Madara relationship as opposed to anything too politically-oriented in terms of the founding era, the village system, and everything it entails. 

If the incident at the end of chapter 625 really was the "break-up" and Madara leaves immediately after it (which seems to be the case because after that it's going to be a little hard to keep him around), then I can't see this flashback lasting much longer, unfortunately. 

If Kishi really does care that much about volumes, then this should be wrapped up by the end of 627. Even though I want the Founding Era to just be the manga.



Klue said:


> I want to see the look on Madara's face once Hashirama's jams this sword right up in there.



I'm excited.  I want that fight to be as tragic and horrible as possible.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2013)

People I dont think we are going to see VOTE fight. Plain and simple. Madara EMS abilities have been kept on the low so far. So diving deep into the fight is a no go. This will probably be the last bit of the flashback we need to see.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2013)

> Getting tired of this brittle, stale pile of crap that Kishimoto keeps squeezing out of his but cheeks and printing on paper.



You've just described the war in perfect detail


----------



## Annabella (Apr 1, 2013)

I think Kishi will show parts of the VotE fight, 2 chapters isn't really enough to cover the whole thing. The next volume could focus on Minato's answer and Sasuke making his decision about what he wants to do next, after reading the Tablet, of course (finally )


takL said:


> since the scene is the same place with the stone monument possibly it changes to the present for a few pages.



I'd be okay with that. It will be interesting to see Sasuke's reaction at this point and what he thinks of Hashirama's answer so far.


----------



## x3Mugetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

VOTE fight, Hashirama nearly kills Madara but let him lives due to their friendship and in turn he must leave the village so the villagers think he died.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 1, 2013)

part of me thinks he could show up with real spoilers. 
and nobody would believe him because it's early and 4/1.
please kishi let it be an interesting week!!


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 1, 2013)

Hopefully we get back to present time this chapter or the next. I don't really feel there is any need at showing the entire VoTE, just the conclusion.


----------



## auem (Apr 1, 2013)

x3Mugetsu said:


> VOTE fight, Hashirama nearly kills Madara but let him lives due to their friendship and in turn *he must leave the village* so the villagers think he died.



Madar didn't attack Leaf to get back there again...

rest part is well known conjecture and most of the serious readers believe it is going to happen(Hashi sparing Madara's life)....how Madara gained his DNA is the interesting part(whether Hashi gave him for healing purpose or he really 'stole' it)....


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2013)

Did Sasuke ask Hashi about what happen in his fight with Madara? No? 
So I don't see why he's talking about it anyway! Perhaps he'll stop talking 
about his boring bast in the next chapter. ~~ 

I don't remember any flashback that takes more than 6 chapters! 
and the next one is the 6th in Hashi's flashback. I have l little hope there.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2013)

When this flashback is over


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> does kishi say more in this interview?



they mainly talk about shonen manga in general and theirs. like how they make their stories, create their charas, show their battles scenes etc.  

kish says that orochimarus first fight( vs sasuke in the woods of death) wasnt well received in the survey then.
 vs the third was populer tho.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 1, 2013)

Klue said:


> Skip the nonsense. It's time to return to VOTE. It's all anyone ever wanted to see.


That and Rikudou vs Juubi


----------



## Rational1955 (Apr 1, 2013)

takL said:


> they mainly talk about shonen manga in general and theirs. like how they make their stories, create their charas, show their battles scenes etc.
> 
> kish says that orochimarus first fight( vs sasuke in the woods of death) wasnt well received in the survey then.
> vs the third was populer tho.



I wish someone could translate it.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2013)

Rational1955 said:


> I wish someone could translate it.


u mean u need trans to my post?

i would if i had too much time on hands. anyhoo ill post the digests of the interviews some time.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2013)

adee said:


> That and Rikudou vs Juubi



That goes without saying.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 1, 2013)

I hope that Minato, being the last one will wrap up everything and would probably reveal that Naruto is his son to Sauske. Don't know what influences that might have, but it might serve some purpose. In conclusion, I hope at least if Kishimoto continues with the flashback, please give us a good cliffhanger or something to spice things up and I wanna see Karin again, its just not Team Taka with out her crazy ass.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 1, 2013)

we get a flashback to izuna's death
madara has a flashback to izuna's death
we get a flashback of madara flashbacking to izuna's death
madara has a flashback of the flashback of when he flashback with izuna before izuna's death
we get a flashbacked izuna flashbacking before his flashback with madara on his flashback during the fight with tobirama
madara has a flashback of when izuna had a flashback of tajima uchiha's flashback when he fought buttsuma senju and flashbacked towards when they were kids and used to spar
hashirama flashbacks to remember madara's flashback before he became evil after his flashback towards izuna's final flashback towards times of temporary peace before his death.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2013)

Previewing Naruto Chapter 626:

[YOUTUBE]6Rv_gkcqGSk[/YOUTUBE]

Would anyone really take revenge if Hashirama was to kill Madara or if Naruto was to kill Sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2013)

Sasuke?

No, probably not. I doubt even Juugo or Suigetsu would make a move.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a felling this chapters goona be beast.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 1, 2013)

No more flashbacks unless it's VOE.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 2, 2013)

Hashirama knew Madara survived but kept it a secret.


----------



## God Skopos (Apr 2, 2013)

Orochimaru blitzes Sasuke with the Hokage and steal his body.  

Orochimaru then uses dat scroll to gain control of Madara.  

Next Orochimaru enslaves the entire alliance and forces them to teach him all their jutsu.  

Orochimaru creates the biggest library of jutsu ever, including a jutsu that allows ninjas to live forever.

In a world where everyone lives forever, there is no more war.  Peace reigns, and Orochimaru is King.

The End.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 2, 2013)

God Skopos said:


> Orochimaru blitzes Sasuke with the Hokage and steal his body.
> 
> Orochimaru then uses dat scroll to gain control of Madara.
> 
> ...



Directed by Ackwell, in theaters this summer.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2013)

God Skopos said:


> Orochimaru blitzes Sasuke with the Hokage and steal his body.
> 
> Orochimaru then uses dat scroll to gain control of Madara.
> 
> ...



Oro is going to use the soul sword to absorb Sasuke


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 2, 2013)

God Skopos said:


> *Orochimaru blitzes Sasuke with the Hokage and steal his body.  *


Doesn't Hashirama have a way of freeing himself though?  Maybe the lure of his old bf Mads is too much for him.


----------



## Smiley (Apr 2, 2013)

God Skopos said:


> Orochimaru blitzes Sasuke with the Hokage and steal his body.
> 
> Orochimaru then uses dat scroll to gain control of Madara.
> 
> ...



I know it's Telegrams, but this should really be in spoiler tags.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2013)

i could see Orochimaru trying to use all the other Hokages against Sasuke while Hashirama actually frees himself and protects him.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

God Skopos said:


> Orochimaru blitzes Sasuke with the Hokage and steal his body.
> 
> Orochimaru then uses dat scroll to gain control of Madara.
> 
> ...



Sounds horrible. NOW DIE!


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 2, 2013)

When you review the previous flashbacks(including Kakashi Gaiden) you see that they never extend over 6 chapters. And this is the 6th chapter of Madara &Hashirama.

I doubt Kishi will break the pattern here


----------



## Panther (Apr 2, 2013)

We dodn't get to see Mito


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> When you review the previous flashbacks(including Kakashi Gaiden) you see that they never extend over 6 chapters. And this is the 6th chapter of Madara &Hashirama.
> 
> I doubt Kishi will break the pattern here


There's always a first time for everything


----------



## CA182 (Apr 2, 2013)

...Hmm.

I predict a wild Kakuzu appears.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 2, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> I hope that Minato, being the last one will wrap up everything and would probably reveal that Naruto is his son to Sauske. Don't know what influences that might have, but it might serve some purpose. In conclusion, I hope at least if Kishimoto continues with the flashback, please give us a good cliffhanger or something to spice things up and I wanna see Karin again, its just not Team Taka with out her crazy ass.



I really like the idea of Minato telling Sasuke Naruto is his son, maybe that will show Sasuke's crazy ass that he's not the only one who has lost his family for the sake of the village.

I want to see the 5 Kages again and how they're doing!


----------



## Xin (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow.. a naruto predtiction thread with only 5 pages 
Well I predict the obvious. Some bla bla and end of Vote fight.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 2, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> I really like the idea of Minato telling Sasuke Naruto is his son, maybe that will show Sasuke's crazy ass that he's not the only one who has lost his family for the sake of the village.
> 
> I want to see the 5 Kages again and how they're doing!



He wouldn't care.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> When you review the previous flashbacks(including Kakashi Gaiden) you see that they never extend over 6 chapters. And this is the 6th chapter of Madara &Hashirama.
> 
> I doubt Kishi will break the pattern here




*Spoiler*: __ 







Kishi promised to put his all into 'that' VOTE battle. Flashback shall commence.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2013)

but actually, we got a flashback inside of a flashback, so the VotE flashback got like less than 2 chapters , be prepared for more


----------



## oblivion186 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think the next chapter we only see the end of the vote fight, and we will see the full vote fight in madara's point of view since there are only 2 chapters left in this volume


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> but actually, we got a flashback inside of a flashback, so the VotE flashback got like less than 2 chapters , be prepared for more



This logic makes sense.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 2, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He wouldn't care.



But he would care if Minato confirms the Kurama's rampage was that masked guy's doing. Then he will know about Obito was lying to him and starting to think about all different point of views, then finally he can do his decision about what to do (logical, or may not, who knows). Perhaps he already knew about Minato cuz he was living with Orochimaru for about 3 years.

edit:
OT: Anyone playing FICS chess throu some client using FICS? Then pm me, plz. I'd like to challenge you ^^


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> This logic makes sense.


but to be honest, what i am anticipating the most is Sasuke's face after listening to all this


----------



## auem (Apr 2, 2013)

i don't know what Kishi will show,but most logical facial reaction should be 'bitch please'..


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I just can't wait to see what Sasuke does with all this information. I don't really see how it changes anything other than confirming that there was prejudice against the Uchiha and that it came from the Senju. Madara being unreasonable doesn't really change anything unless Sasuke buys the idea that all Uchiha with Sharingans are like Madara and therefore were totally unreasonable. 

I hope we get some of Sasuke's reaction this chapter, but I'm thinking more VotE is more likely.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 2, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Yeah, I just can't wait to see what Sasuke does with all this information. I don't really see how it changes anything other than confirming that there was prejudice against the Uchiha and that it came from the Senju. Madara being unreasonable doesn't really change anything unless Sasuke buys the idea that all Uchiha with Sharingans are like Madara and therefore were totally unreasonable.
> 
> I hope we get some of Sasuke's reaction this chapter, but I'm thinking more VotE is more likely.




If Sasuke is not that stupid, then he'll probably understand about Hashirama did the right choice while Tobirama was douche. More importantly if Hashirama will tell about how he died and why Tobirama was chosen as the 2nd Hokage. Remember he heard a few times about Hashirama and Naruto are kind of alike (Obito and indirectly Itachi). 

I'd hope for Hashirama will change Sasuke's mind, not Naruto cuz  he didn't do something seriously mistake like Hashirama did. I'm praying that Hashirama rejected Tobirama to be the 2nd Hokage  Cuz he is veeeery wise, even if he sometimes behaves "foolishy".


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 2, 2013)

Mateush said:


> If Sasuke is not that stupid, then he'll probably understand about Hashirama did the right choice while Tobirama was douche. More importantly if Hashirama will tell about how he died and why Tobirama was chosen as the 2nd Hokage. Remember he heard a few times about Hashirama and Naruto are kind of alike (Obito and indirectly Itachi).
> 
> I'd hope for Hashirama will change Sasuke's mind, not Naruto cuz  he didn't do something seriously mistake like Hashirama did. I'm praying that Hashirama rejected Tobirama to be the 2nd Hokage  Cuz he is veeeery wise, even if he sometimes behaves "foolishy".



I don't think Sasuke will have a problem with anything Hashirama actually did, I just don't see how this is supposed to make him feel better about the Uchiha massacre. I guess the hope here is that Sasuke understands the value of the village and so decides that he doesn't want to destroy it anymore. Best case scenario is that Sasuke decides that villages are necessary but that Konoha has some serious flaws that need to be addressed. He could decide to destroy it and rebuild or he could become more like Naruto and try to change it from the inside. I think the former is far more likely, though, given Sasuke's personality. And, of course, it would still leave room for a death match between Sasuke and Naruto. 

I'd love to see some of this conflict this chapter, but I just don't think we're there yet.


----------



## takL (Apr 2, 2013)

oro vs hiruzen started in vol 13 and ended in vol16 . i expect hash vs madara (the vote flashback and/or as edos) to be longer.

as for the next chap i predict mito and the uzumaki, madara still as a member of konoha bullying onoki n the other kages to make troubles before he really leaves konoha. then he sends hash an invitation  to that river to play stone skipping again.


----------



## Recal (Apr 2, 2013)

I predict most of this chapter we see the results of Madara really going off the deep end.



takL said:


> oro vs hiruzen started in vol 13 and ended in vol16 . i expect hash vs madara (the vote flashback and/or as edos) to be longer.
> 
> as for the next chap i predict mito and the uzumaki, madara still as a member of konoha bullying onoki n the other kages to make troubles before he really leaves konoha. *then he sends hash an invitation  to that river to play stone skipping again.*



I like that. I hope Kishi uses it.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's cute, but i remember people thinking Obito's flashback would be longer as well.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 2, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I don't think Sasuke will have a problem with anything Hashirama actually did, I just don't see how this is supposed to make him feel better about the Uchiha massacre. I guess the hope here is that Sasuke understands the value of the village and so decides that he doesn't want to destroy it anymore. Best case scenario is that Sasuke decides that villages are necessary but that Konoha has some serious flaws that need to be addressed. He could decide to destroy it and rebuild or he could become more like Naruto and try to change it from the inside. I think the former is far more likely, though, given Sasuke's personality. And, of course, it would still leave room for a death match between Sasuke and Naruto.
> 
> I'd love to see some of this conflict this chapter, but I just don't think we're there yet.



I almostly agree with you, but as I said if Sasuke probably is not that stupid, then he could request Hashirama or Oro to dispell Tobirama (perhaps Hiruzen as well). Danzou already was killed by Sasuke's own hands. 

My predicition is more like within 3 chapters or more, but i doesn't matter, I guess. As I told, it all is depending at Sasuke's final decision. He is not completed Madara 2.0, yet.

edit:
I'll logout now and relax, then play chess ^^ Have a good day/evening!


----------



## Rose (Apr 2, 2013)

I dont think we will see Sasukes reaction until him and the Hokages arrive on the battlefield.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He wouldn't care.



Really?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2013)

auem said:


> i don't know what Kishi will show,but most logical facial reaction should be 'bitch please'..


his reaction face can be just about anything , i just doubt that he will keep the same straight face


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 2, 2013)

He'll look superconstipated, like last time.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2013)

My prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> That's cute, but i remember people thinking Obito's flashback would be longer as well.



Not me.


----------



## Abz (Apr 2, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> My prediction:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I approve this


----------



## Shattering (Apr 2, 2013)

I predict (and hope) we get back to current time and Sasuke makes a decision, from there on I don't care what happens, if Sasuke, Hashirama and the other fodders go to help Nardo against Madara/Juubi, perfect, if Sasuke fights againt the hokages and beats them with something like "I love Itachi so much that I'm gonna kill you" and becomes FV then it's perfect too


----------



## Frosch (Apr 2, 2013)

What? 

Sasuke alone beating a full-power Hashirama is laughable, not to mention one who has double stacking regen buff (his own vitality plus edo tensei regeneration)


----------



## Shattering (Apr 2, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> What?
> 
> Sasuke alone beating a full-power Hashirama is laughable, not to mention one who has double stacking regen buff (his own vitality plus edo tensei regeneration)



Well you know soon or later Sasuke and Naruto will bee above Hashirama, and the end of the manga is close so, who knows...


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, Sasuke will surpass Hashirama after obtaining "datRinnegan." 


Say something Blink, I dare you.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Madara darkness ems > Rinnegan 

So Sasuke WoF Sharingan > Rinnegan


----------



## Rational1955 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm guessing nobody has seen the preview for this weeks chapter?




takL said:


> u mean u need trans to my post?
> 
> i would if i had too much time on hands. anyhoo ill post the digests of the interviews some time.



That'll be great TakL!


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Madara darkness ems > Rinnegan
> 
> So Sasuke WoF Sharingan > Rinnegan



There are many more panels of Rinnegan Madara than EMS Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2013)

Rational1955 said:


> I'm guessing nobody has seen the preview for this weeks chapter?



There wasn't any.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 2, 2013)

C'moooon Return to VoTe!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2013)

We'll know if we're going back to VOTE if Evil drops some hints


----------



## Luftwaffles (Apr 2, 2013)

*CONFIRMED:*
_Who are the two mysterious beings that appear in the skies!_

_息子の戻り_


http://www.mangaspoiler.com/2013/03/31/naruto-626-spoiler/


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2013)

That's pretty intresting right there.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> There are many more panels of Rinnegan Madara than EMS Madara.


 Like that matters Darkness ems was confirmed as Madara's greatest power, not shit Rinnegan  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 2, 2013)

Hashi and Mads climaxs on eachothers faces with their most fearsome summons.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Like that matters Darkness ems was confirmed as Madara's greatest power, not shit Rinnegan
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Not a single panel among this bunch even implies that his EMS is his strongest power. 

Don't disrespect the Futarime no Rikudou.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 2, 2013)

I predict another flashback, duh. 

and a bit of VOTE fight. hopefully.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not a single panel among this bunch even implies that his EMS is his strongest power.


He plainly said the Sharingan reflects his hatred and grows more powerful until he's unstoppable. 

Rinnegan? He got it when he almost died from old age. 

Yeah, Kishimoto definitely isn't trying to tell you which is more powerful based on how they work

Mentioning he's a "Rikudo" doesn't help your case either when the last battle with him and the Kages was about him and Hashirama's powers, not the back-burner Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> He plainly said the Sharingan reflects his hatred and grows more powerful until he's unstoppable.
> 
> Rinnegan? He got it when he almost died from old age.
> 
> ...



Hashirama defeated the unstoppable EMS Madara already. And the purpose to that battle was to obtain Hashirama's cells to increase his ocular powers further.

You know, progress beyond the Sharingan.

The battle with the Kages was supposed to give us a preview of the full power of both Uchiha and Senju when used separately. VOTE will probably complete the picture. From there, the only path is Rikudou.


----------



## Querix (Apr 2, 2013)

I remember TakL post something about Kishi's wanting to make Hashi vs Madara VOTE battle far better than the OVA.

I dunno how he intends to face that budha, but i bet his MS is not even a power type not unlike Obito's, yet 
broken. Prince of persia, anyone?


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Querix said:


> I remember TakL post something about Kishi's wanting to make Hashi vs Madara VOTE battle far better than the OVA.
> 
> I dunno how he intends to face that budha, but i bet his MS is not even a power type like Obito's, yet
> broken. Prince of persia, anyone?



What we've seen from Kishi so far, he's already surpassed the OVA.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hashirama defeated the unstoppable EMS Madara already.


So was Nagato, but that's not the point. They described the powers differently. Fact is, no Rinnegan user was ever put on Madara or Hashirama's level. 



Klue said:


> And the purpose to that battle was to obtain Hashirama's cells to increase his ocular powers further.
> 
> You know, progress beyond the Sharingan.


He mentioned in the last chapter that the world was nothing but entertainment and Hashirama was his only equal. He didn't care about the power of the Rinnegan itself, only about breaking the Juubi seal and getting on with the moon plan that happens to involve casting a Sharingan over the planet and achieving his "real dream". The Rinnegan was literally just a tool to summon the Juubi and a contingency in case he died. That's all it meant to him.  



Klue said:


> The battle with the Kages was supposed to give us a preview of the full power of both Uchiha and Senju when used separately.


Duh. He chose to demonstrate Hashirama's powers [Killer forests; tricky clones] and his own [Susanoo; Fire-style juts; meteor]. Every step of the way they were yapping about him and Hashirama. 

The comparison was even made between Hashirama and Madara as far as being so legendary that their name elicits disbelief. 

So you're telling me Madara has the Rinnegan. He has this grand opportunity to show the Gokage the extent of the legendary Rikudo's powers, which was as legendary as Hashirama's. He has the opportunity to show them the *difference* between him, Hashirama, and the Sage. The *progress* he made. And instead he whips out Vileplume forests and perfect Susanoo? 

I think we need to stop kidding ourselves.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Fact is, no Rinnegan user was ever put on Madara or Hashirama's level.


 Madara isn't on Madara's level.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Madara isn't on Madara's level.


We're talking "vanilla" ocular jutsu. Madara himself doesn't count


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 2, 2013)

Of course, there's Rikudo Sennin being placed above their "level."


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> So was Nagato, but that's not the point. They described the powers differently. *Fact is, no Rinnegan user was ever put on Madara or Hashirama's level*.



:sanji

Run that by me again.



BlinkST said:


> He mentioned in the last chapter that the world was nothing but entertainment and Hashirama was his only equal. He didn't care about the power of the Rinnegan itself, only about breaking the Juubi seal and getting on with the moon plan that happens to involve casting a Sharingan over the planet and achieving his "real dream". The Rinnegan was literally just a tool to summon the Juubi and a contingency in case he died. That's all it meant to him.



And the EMS meant what to him? A means to protect his clan, which was a goal of his at the time? To accomplish his true dream, he requires the Rinnegan.

A greater ocular power. 




BlinkST said:


> Duh. He chose to demonstrate Hashirama's powers [Killer forests; tricky clones] and his own [Susanoo; Fire-style juts; meteor]. Every step of the way they were yapping about him and Hashirama.
> 
> The comparison was even made between Hashirama and Madara as far as being so legendary that their name elicits disbelief.
> 
> ...



You're speaking as if Madara is no longer in the manga. The opportunity to display powers other than his EMS and Wood Release still exist.

Your entire argument requires one to believe that the Uchiha powers alone are greater than those same powers combined with its Senju equivalent.

This won't end well.


----------



## Querix (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> What we've seen from Kishi so far, he's already surpassed the OVA.



from hashirama only though. 

He's still keeping those mangekyo powers off the ink. I don't care how prodigious he can use kurama, i just need to see those MS jutsus outside of the susanoo.

And Yeah, blinkst is right. EMS >> Rinnengan


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> :sanji
> 
> Run that by me again.


 Obito. Rinnegan user taught by Madara. Is never put on Madara's level. Nagato. Rinnegan user taught by Obito. Is never put on Madara's level. 

Guess who kishimoto gave that honor to.  






Klue said:


> And the EMS meant what to him? A means to protect his clan, which was a goal of his at the time? To accomplish his true dream, he requires the Rinnegan.
> 
> A greater ocular power.


 I don't know. I could have sworn it was about the Sharingan or something. 




I mean what else has tomoe, is red, uses a jutsu called "Moon reader" etc. You have to admit you're a little outnumbered 



Klue said:


> You're speaking as if Madara is no longer in the manga. The opportunity to display powers other than his EMS and Wood Release still exist.


 Opportunity? Last time I checked, they've been busy trying launch the genjutsu. 

Oh and Madara + Hashirama > "Rikudo Madara"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Of course, there's Rikudo Sennin being placed above their "level."



Way above their level.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Obito. Rinnegan user taught by Madara. Is never put on Madara's level. Nagato. Rinnegan user taught by Obito. Is never put on Madara's level.
> 
> Guess who kishimoto gave that honor to.



You said: No Rinnegan user was put on Madara and Hashirama's level - as if Rikudou didn't exist.



BlinkST said:


> I don't know. I could have sworn it was about the Sharingan or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Sharingan's true power/original form, is most likely the Rinnegan, seeing as the Rinnegan is higher on the food chain than the EMS. The ultimate "Moon Reader" is a simple Sharingan genjutsu powered by the Juubi's chakra.

Regardless, Juubi's Eye is all that matters - it's name, that is.



BlinkST said:


> Opportunity? Last time I checked, they've been busy trying launch the genjutsu.
> 
> Oh and Madara + Hashirama > "Rikudo Madara"



And they failed, and are thus, still fighting.

The meaning here is simple: There is still an opportunity to see more.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Of course, there's Rikudo Sennin being placed above their "level."


 He doesn't count either. He's said to possess the powers of both clans, which is unclear. He possessed sealing jutsu in some capacity; he's renowned for multiple things, not just the Rinnegan. 

And I'd practically say it's canon that Madara + Hashirama > Rikudo Sage himself.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> He doesn't count either. He's said to possess the powers of both clans, which is unclear. He possessed sealing jutsu in some capacity; he's renowned for multiple things, not just the Rinnegan.



How is it unclear?

He possessed Uchiha and Senju powers; Madara possesses Uchiha and Senju powers. 

Possessing sealing jutsu, and his other accomplishments shouldn't remove him from the debate. Can we or can we not, place him in the same (or higher/lower) tier as Hashirama and Madara?

Yes or no?



BlinkST said:


> And I'd practically say it's canon that Madara + Hashirama > Rikudo Sage himself.



You have officially lost it, my friend.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the chapter 

 I hope to see the VotE fight, and how it started. Was Hashirama alone or did Madara assault the village to lure him out?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> How is it unclear?
> 
> He possessed Uchiha and Senju powers; Madara possesses Uchiha and Senju powers.


 Nagato also possessed those powers, but it needs to be specific, like how Hashirama is "Senju" yet the only person with Wood-style. We don't know what "Senju" or "Uchiha" means in that context. 



Klue said:


> Possessing sealing jutsu, and his other accomplishments shouldn't remove him from the debate. Can we or can we not, place him in the same (or higher/lower) tier as Hashirama and Madara?
> 
> Yes or no?


No. He is too multi-faceted to compare as far as ocular powers go.  



Klue said:


> You have officially lost it, my friend.


Someone missed the part about the stone tablet


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Nagato also possessed those powers, but it needs to be specific, like how Hashirama is "Senju" yet the only person with Wood-style. We don't know what "Senju" or "Uchiha" means in that context.



I think it's implied, or safe to believe, that he possessed Susanoo. According to you, the Meteorites is an ability of EMS, which Kabuto outright confirmed as something the Rikudou Sage was capable of. That said, I don't believe he was anything like Nagato.

Besides, Madara was said to be the first to reunite the powers that the first Rikudou separated. What powers did Madara possesses/obtain, exactly?

Eternal Mangekyou and Wood Release.



BlinkST said:


> No. He is too multi-faceted to compare as far as ocular powers go.



Nonsense.

Again, we're discussing his overall power/fighting ability. Everything counts. 



BlinkST said:


> Someone missed the part about the stone tablet



Umm, what? lol


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 2, 2013)

the sauce decides he wants more power


----------



## Sarry (Apr 2, 2013)

Whatever happens, I hope Kishi doesn't rush the chapter. Even though i really have a feeling he will and it won't be that great


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 2, 2013)

What I got out of the flashback.

FYI JD = Hashi, Turk = Mads

[YOUTUBE]lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 2, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> the sauce decides he wants more power



That's sick and wrong and I hope you die.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Whatever happens, I hope Kishi doesn't rush the chapter. Even though i really have a feeling he will and it won't be that great



Yeah it's good to have low expectations.  That way you dont get disappointed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Whatever happens, I hope Kishi doesn't rush the chapter. Even though i really have a feeling he will and it won't be that great



The formula for a successful VOTE battle is a simple one: Showcase big jutsu one after the other.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2013)

That and add in some strategy with genjustu and amatersu and wood clones.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> That and add in some *big* strategy with *big* genjustu and *big* amatersu and *big* wood clones.



Fixed for maximum accuracy.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 2, 2013)

Prediction for this chapter? 

I see many things...I see plans within plans.  The answer is within the problem. 




ChickenPotPie said:


> Yeah it's good to have low expectations.  That way you dont get disappointed.



Well they won't get _*THAT*_ disappointed.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2013)

I like your style klue big <3


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fixed for maximum accuracy.



You forgot the Baysplosions.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 2, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Yeah it's good to have low expectations.  That way you dont get disappointed.


I hope I won't disappointed 
I really do. 



Klue said:


> The formula for a successful VOTE battle is a simple one: Showcase big jutsu one after the other.



But...that's Obito versus Naruto and the Bijuu all over again. Nah, what we need is proper character display, and feats.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarry said:


> But...that's Obito versus Naruto and the Bijuu all over again. Nah, what we need is proper character display, and feats.



No.

Big jutsu. Big explosions. Big cum load from fap.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2013)

low expectations, got 'em


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2013)

I expect hashirama's wood blocking kyuubi's ejaculations which madara forces kyuubi to shoot out of his mouth after combining both of their loads  

HASHIRAMA can take anything


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 2, 2013)

Beginning and End of VOTE.


----------



## Talis (Apr 2, 2013)

I think we will get some more info about RS secrets,


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

Talis said:


> I think we will get some more info about RS secrets,



VOTE first, then secrets.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2013)

VOTE fight better not end this chapter 

I needs me more Hashirama feats


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 3, 2013)

Hashirama struggles valiantly to live life without Madara for a few pages, at least.


----------



## vered (Apr 3, 2013)

we better get the end of the VOTE battle this week and their final clash.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if the lead up to the VotE fight drags on for several months and this becomes a real arc like what Rurouni Kenshin did with Tomoe leading up to Enishi. Everything happening now is important which makes it good. I don't know why a lot of people are so anxious to get back to Naruto when everything about the present day hinges on Hashirama's flashback.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 3, 2013)

Hashirama has overstayed his welcome Back to the plot please.


----------



## Magician (Apr 3, 2013)

vered said:


> we better get the end of the VOTE battle this week and their final clash.



This is all I want.

No more HashiMadara Bromance. Get back to the epicness.


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> VOTE fight better not end this chapter
> 
> I needs me more Hashirama feats



Two full chapters should about do it for me. Knowing Kishi, he'll give us six.  - But I don't mind, really. Though knowing Rikudou's secrets are within reach of my finger tips, pushes me to call for a quick end to Hashirama's flashback.

In a way, it's rather frustrating.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 3, 2013)

itachi activates izanami and solos kabuto

edit: ....wait this isn't manga predictions chapter #586....what? is this the future? HOW DID THIS HAPPEN?


----------



## Sarry (Apr 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> Big jutsu. Big explosions. Big cum load from fap.



Well..if that's going to happen, and sadly by the DBZ inflation principle it will, Madara or Hashirama better level an entire village. Go big or go home!


----------



## Jad (Apr 3, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> thank you so much man, you don't know how long I've tried to post youtube vids on this site.



I had the EXACT same trouble as you, I was soo frustrated. By the way the comparison was spot on @_@


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi activates izanami and solos kabuto
> 
> edit: ....wait this isn't manga predictions chapter #586....what? is this the future? HOW DID THIS HAPPEN?



I did it. Quick, we must stop the evil Klue before it is too late. Come to the dalorian


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Well..if that's going to happen, and sadly by the DBZ inflation principle it will, Madara or Hashirama better level an entire village. Go big or go home!



I expect nothing less, honestly.


----------



## Magician (Apr 3, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Those who dont give a shit about the past or flashback or anything uchiha and senju. It is like a flashback for clans who dont even exist in present time. The shinobi world of current gen are probably going, no one curr hashirama.



I don't give a shit about the flashback either(unless its Valley of the End) but the last thing I need is more Jesus-mode Naruto with his idealistic bullshit and Obito's continuous bitching.

I'd *much* rather have the flashback then _that_ mess again.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2013)

Back to vote fight most likely and how hashirama ended up dying maybe a panel if the war maybe madara killing shinobie.


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I don't give a shit about the flashback either(unless its Valley of the End) but the last thing I need is more Jesus-mode Naruto with his idealistic bullshit and Obito's continuous bitching.
> 
> I'd *much* rather have the flashback then _that_ mess again.



lol, agreed.

A long shot, but I hope Kishi pulls a "Gokage vs Madara" with that battle.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Well..if that's going to happen, and sadly by the DBZ inflation principle it will, Madara or Hashirama better level an entire village. Go big or go home!



They're not fighting near a village anymore though.  Unless poor Kumo gets in Madara's way again.


----------



## Magician (Apr 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> lol, agreed.
> 
> A long shot, but I hope Kishi pulls a "Gokage vs Madara" with that battle.



I wouldn't put it past Kishi to pull a Dragon Ball and have all the alliance give Naruto their energy or some shit so he can gain a massive power up and solo the Juubi with a rasengan to the face.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> They're not fighting near a village anymore though.  Unless poor Kumo gets in Madara's way again.



I have faith in Kishi's asspulling abilities. 
I bet reps that there were originally 6 villages(Sound isn't considered). But the 6th village, lets call it Atlantsu, got in the way, and the rest is forgotten history.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 3, 2013)

I predict Ino appears or Yamanaka, oh. hell yeah!


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> They're not fighting near a village anymore though.  Unless poor Kumo gets in Madara's way again.


No that's how Kumo was born, from the sweat of the two most powerful men of an era fighting each other....and other things.  


Klue said:


> lol, agreed.
> 
> A long shot, but I hope Kishi pulls a "Gokage vs Madara" with that battle.



Yes please.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm just not expecting Madara's reasons for leaving to be thoroughly explained this week. It is, after all, Hashirama's flashback. We may get some pages showing Hashirama strengthening Konoha's foundations without Madara, and then a couple of pages showing the events leading up to VotE, if not the entirety or conclusion of the battle.





Klue said:


> A long shot, but I hope Kishi pulls a "Gokage vs Madara" with that battle.


Really? It's very possible. The possibility that Madara will unleash more Rinnegan powers still stands. He could still defeat Naruto and co. Also, perhaps more importantly, the Juubi is reaching its final transformation. Gokage vs. Madara could happen again in the form of "Everyone vs. complete Juubi", respectively. 

This is an opportunity for a big change in momentum: Naruto and the Alliance will end up failing, with their only hope being Orochimaru (ironically), the Kages, the resurrected Hokages, and Sasuke--or maybe even Kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I wouldn't put it past Kishi to pull a Dragon Ball and have all the alliance give Naruto their energy or some shit so he can gain a massive power up and solo the Juubi with a rasengan to the face.



Wouldn't the alliance be giving naruto his own energy back if they did gave him energy


----------



## navy (Apr 3, 2013)

I predict Tobirama kills Hashirama


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2013)

Would be interesting if hashirama was killed by his brother while recovering from injuries he may have gotten from madara.


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, interesting that people believe that could be a possibility for Hashirama's actual death.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2013)

I really don't think Hashirama would be acting so jovial around Tobirama if the latter had actually killed him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 3, 2013)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I'm just not expecting Madara's reasons for leaving to be thoroughly explained this week. It is, after all, Hashirama's flashback. We may get some pages showing Hashirama strengthening Konoha's foundations without Madara, and then a couple of pages showing the events leading up to VotE, if not the entirety or conclusion of the battle.Really? It's very possible. The possibility that Madara will unleash more Rinnegan powers still stands. He could still defeat Naruto and co. Also, perhaps more importantly, the Juubi is reaching its final transformation. Gokage vs. Madara could happen again in the form of "Everyone vs. complete Juubi", respectively.
> 
> This is an opportunity for a big change in momentum: Naruto and the Alliance will end up failing, with their only hope being Orochimaru (ironically), the Kages, the resurrected Hokages, and Sasuke--or maybe even Kabuto.



Oh I'm hoping for this scenario. But what would his entrance be? Flashy Kirin  or eye of moon plan starts only for Sasuke's EMS backed by Hashirama's aid showing up on the moon to cancel everyone out as he casually walks to the frontlines?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't see why Tobirama would kill his brother. Kishi isn't going to villainize him _that_ much, and there probably would be more animosity between them in the current time.

I think Madara came back and killed him eventually. He didn't go underground for quite some time as far as we know.


----------



## Magician (Apr 3, 2013)

I still think Hashirama killed himself


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't see why Tobirama would kill his brother. Kishi isn't going to villainize him _that_ much, and there probably would be more animosity between them in the current time.
> 
> I think Madara came back and killed him eventually. He didn't go underground for quite some time as far as we know.



It could have happened but I'm really not sure who killed him. We all know Hashirama died first and then somehow Tobirama died. I wouldn't be surprised to find out he was killed by his own jutsu Edo Tensei to be honestly. It is pretty dangerous. Besides that we know Hashirama warned Tobirama about the jutsu and even Oro said that his jutsu have created problems in the past including this time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 3, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It could have happened but I'm really not sure who killed him. We all know Hashirama died first and then somehow Tobirama died. I wouldn't be surprised to find out he was killed by his own jutsu Edo Tensei to be honestly. It is pretty dangerous. Besides that we know Hashirama warned Tobirama about the jutsu and even Oro said that his jutsu have recreated problems in the past including this time.



I meant Madara probably killed Hashirama. 

He may despise Tobirama, but he seems to have emotionally detached himself from him to an extent, whereas Hashirama he is still freaking out about after 80 years.

Tobirama being killed by ET wouldn't surprise me. Imagine if he ETed Izuna and got killed by him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I meant Madara probably killed Hashirama.
> 
> He may despise Tobirama, but he seems to have emotionally detached himself from him to an extent, whereas Hashirama he is still freaking out about after 80 years.
> 
> Tobirama being killed by ET wouldn't surprise me. Imagine if he ETed Izuna and got killed by him.



Yeah that could have happened too, we're not even sure when it all happened so we'll see. If Izuna was summoned and he was killed by him I wouldn't be surprised by that either. Hypothetically say somehow he screwed up and his own jutsu ended up killing him we then see Sarutobi take care of it. I hope that's what happened.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Would be interesting if hashirama was killed by his brother while recovering from injuries he may have gotten from madara.


But Tobirama is right, he wouldn't do something like that!


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This flashback really should be much longer than it has been, but Kishi seems to be focusing it on the Hashirama/Madara relationship as opposed to anything too politically-oriented in terms of the founding era, the village system, and everything it entails.
> 
> If the incident at the end of chapter 625 really was the "break-up" and Madara leaves immediately after it (which seems to be the case because after that it's going to be a little hard to keep him around), then I can't see this flashback lasting much longer, unfortunately.
> 
> If Kishi really does care that much about volumes, then this should be wrapped up by the end of 627. Even though I want the Founding Era to just be the manga.



Belated answer is belated...

Thing is tha Kishimoto does want to get some serious focus on the original VotE fight, and since we're just 2 chapters away from finishing the volume, in order to have that fight fleshed out and get the focus it deserves it should be saved for the next volume.

Think of the current encounter at the Uchiha shrine as the Madara equivalent to the moment when Itachi threw his kunai against an Uchiha crest in the wall, that moment marked that it was a matter of time for the bloodshed to happen, but he still stayed long enough until the conditions were right to do what he was already set to.

In Madara's case, those conditions might be met once Iwa sends Oonoki and Muu to sign the alliance treaty, with the "warm" welcome he gives to both of them he can take his leave and put the village he helped to found in danger of a war.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 3, 2013)

everything is okay but i want my spoilers till i go to the work


----------



## Hexa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hashirama already more or less answered Sasuke's question like a chapter ago.  More Madara/Hashirama backstory is nice, but it's no time to go on a tangent!


----------



## Melas (Apr 3, 2013)

Given Hashi's penchant for suicide, I'd wager he ended up doing just that. Perhaps someone, leader of an opposing village for instance, asked him to kill himself in order to restore peace or at the least cease hostilities.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 3, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I still think Hashirama killed himself



not only killed himself but gave madara his body so he could live on.

and what would be interesting is if this inspires sasuke to save a dying naruto in the same fashion. thus finally achieving his redemption and completing the circle.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

I think Hashi is setting it up to pin it all on Tobirama. Tobirama was the guy behind Danzo, the guy who segregated them, the first guy to make rumor reality, everything. It's like the root cause of evil is ignorance and Mads and Hashi were the victims.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 3, 2013)

He probably seals himself inside of Madara with that one huge wooden 1000 armed statue. Shatriya? I forget. Must be some kinda of mythology behind that.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 3, 2013)

a wild nine tails appears!!

madara uses master ball!


----------



## Marsala (Apr 3, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It could have happened but I'm really not sure who killed him. We all know Hashirama died first and then somehow Tobirama died. I wouldn't be surprised to find out he was killed by his own jutsu Edo Tensei to be honestly. It is pretty dangerous. Besides that we know Hashirama warned Tobirama about the jutsu and even Oro said that his jutsu have created problems in the past including this time.



It's pretty clear that Tobirama died shortly after choosing Hiruzen as a successor. Those were the last words that Hiruzen remembered from him.

The problems from Edo Tensei that Orochimaru refers to are almost certainly Madara and Kin/Gin being used to complete the Juubi. Which together are the greatest threat that the world has faced since the day of Rikudou-sennin, so it's pretty bad.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 3, 2013)

Valiere said:


> a wild nine tails appears!!
> 
> madara uses master ball!





You've inspired me.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 3, 2013)

Madara killing Hashirama after VotE???  he was stomped, then he faked his death (by far *the greatest act of cowardice*  we have seen in the manga) and Hashirama committed suicide, why? to avoid the possibility of awakening any avenger between the Uchihas, the problem (Madara) was dead and that was the best way to ensure peace.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Madara killing Hashirama after VotE???  he was stomped, then he faked his death (by far *the greatest act of cowardice*  we have seen in the manga) and Hashirama committed suicide, why? to avoid the possibility of awakening any avenger between the Uchihas, the problem (Madara) was dead and that was the best way to ensure peace.


Yeah, no. Mads is not a coward, he's standing on top of the Juubi in front of everyone. And it's obvious that Hashi used his Senji cells to cure Mads of his wounds after the battle, which is how Mads unlocked the Rinnegan. Stomping? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 3, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> You've inspired me.



I really really hope madara uses a ball shaped weapon this week.

I would so abuse that.

Obito = Mr. Mime
Kyuubi = Nine tails
Kabuto = Kabuto
Orochimaru = Arbok
Zetsu = Tangela or Oddish.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

Forget ball shaped attacks, those are overdone.

I want to see Madara cock slap a bitch.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah, no. Mads is not a coward, he's standing on top of the Juubi in front of everyone. And it's obvious that Hashi used his Senji cells to cure Mads of his wounds after the battle, which is how Mads unlocked the Rinnegan. Stomping? Don't make me laugh.



He was so brave, he hid in a cave like a bitch for the next few 50 uears even after hashirama died. What  a badass


----------



## Shattering (Apr 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> He was so brave, he hid in a cave like a bitch for the next few 50 uears even after hashirama died. What  a badass



Come on Addy be a good boy, that was cruel 

But yeah Madara wasn't stomped, he just mind raped the strongest bijuu and still lost  I would like to see the opposite scenario with Hashirama controlling Kurama or even the nine bijuus  (since he probably could).


----------



## rac585 (Apr 3, 2013)

madara either got stomped so badly that hashirama pitied him and healed him with his wood.

or they both were near death and hashirama managed to save madara.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 3, 2013)

This prediction thread has become a convo thread.
Madara could not leave the cave, remember?


----------



## Jad (Apr 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> He was so brave, he hid in a cave like a bitch for the next few 50 uears even after hashirama died. What  a badass


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 3, 2013)

his would-be attempt on Team 7's lifes?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2013)

>VOTE practically skipped over 

Fuck you Kishi you hack


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 3, 2013)

Hashirama is such a fucking boss.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >VOTE practically skipped over
> 
> Fuck you Kishi you hack


Let's put it this way.

Kishi just guaranteed that you'll be watching the anime in about a year or so's time.


----------



## Selva (Apr 3, 2013)

That's it? That was the epic VOTE fight we've been waiting to see for ages? 
Well... that was disappointing to say the least lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2013)

used God Tier jutsus

killed by Bunshin feint.


----------



## Selva (Apr 3, 2013)

bunshin feint is srs business


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 3, 2013)

*THIS IS BULLSHIT*. Madara, the strongest Uchiha ever existed couldn't see through a wood clone?! That's why he "lost" at Vote.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> *THIS IS BULLSHIT*. Madara, the strongest Uchiha ever existed couldn't see through a wood clone?! That's why he "lost" at Vote.


If we saw everything we saw in the manga, Itachi would've been killed three times by Sasuke.

Madara was alive after this connected to Mazo. It's a genjutsu.


----------



## Smiley (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha, all these years of bullshit about his eternal mangekyou sharingan, and he doesn't even use it, aside from as fox armour, which is apparently vulnerable to trees and splinters now.

Just because Hashirama is the good guy, so his retarded idiot powers have to beat the obviously superior eye techniques... By Madara simply not using them.

Such a fucking awful writer.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Smiley said:


> Haha, all these years of bullshit about his eternal mangekyou sharingan, and he doesn't even use it, aside from as fox armour, which is apparently vulnerable to trees and splinters now.
> 
> Just because Hashirama is the good guy, so his retarded idiot powers have to beat the obviously superior eye techniques... By Madara simply not using them.
> 
> Such a fucking awful writer.


But he does use them 

Read CA's theory thread.


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn it!

That person who claimed the flashback would end at six chapters was right on the money.

Damn that bastard to hell.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 3, 2013)

Some of the VotE scenes look very similar to some in this:

[YOUTUBE]iFzGNNummXg[/YOUTUBE]

Or at least it reminded me...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Damn it!
> 
> That person who claimed the flashback would end at six chapters was right on the money.
> 
> Damn that bastard to hell.



It was me.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> It was me.



You earn a cookie  



Isn't the backstabbing very much like Neji vs Naruto, with a clone


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> It was me.



It was Jin-E, whom I debated flashback length with, in this very thread.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I said 6 chapters in betting thread but it was like 7 weeks ago


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Well I said 6 chapters in betting thread but it was like 7 weeks ago



Well....



you too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol VOTE


----------



## Euraj (Apr 3, 2013)

At the end, I couldn't help but imagine Madara saying:

"Why, Mr. Anderson, why, why, why do you persist!?"


----------



## Smiley (Apr 3, 2013)

This was really quite unbelievably terrible.


----------



## takL (Apr 3, 2013)

i was like wtf...
why did kish and shimabukuro so hype up madara vs hashi? then again the vote fight will be explained by madara and edo madara vs edo hashi should be more interesting. 

madara put a time lagged genjutsu on hash did he not?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 3, 2013)

Smiley said:


> Haha, all these years of bullshit about his eternal mangekyou sharingan, and he doesn't even use it, aside from as fox armour, which is apparently vulnerable to trees and splinters now.
> 
> Just because Hashirama is the good guy, so his retarded idiot powers have to beat the obviously superior eye techniques... By Madara simply not using them.
> 
> Such a fucking awful writer.


we cant trust everything we see


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 3, 2013)

*Minato's back!!!*




I came.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 3, 2013)

*Next chapter he trolls Edo Tensei and goes to help his son end the war in  a flash, FOR SURES!!!*


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 3, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> I came.



That's sad.

@Basara trolls edo tensei? Last I checked he ain't Hashi.

Remember what Oro said?

They ain't going no where untill BOSS Sauce is satisfied. 

And he ain't gave a response to Hashis farytale yet.

So no play time until Sauce Oro allows him too.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

Next chapter, Minato continues standing there doing nothing, I like it.


----------



## Killacale85 (Apr 3, 2013)

The Unsurpassable is back! Next chapter will begin with Minato standing behind Obito sticking a kunai in his F'n skull!!!


----------



## JPongo (Apr 3, 2013)

Time for Hashi to shut up about the good 'ol days and see what the future has become...in a flash.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Apr 3, 2013)

Time for Tobirama to tell his story!


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2013)

wow he looks so ugly

thanks for reminding me, my mind must have automatically erased that picture


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2013)

how will help naruto. there is no doubt about that. however, it will happen because sasuke says yes.


----------



## lathia (Apr 3, 2013)

Pay attention to what Hashirama is saying in each of those panels. Kishi is clearly emphasizing what Sarutobi/Tobirama/Minato shared as far as ideals go. A place ruled by peace. Who else could bring that if not a previous "destined child / savior?"


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato-sama? :amazed


----------



## takL (Apr 5, 2013)

Some lines from the raw

Hash's commentary "Madara, however, as if to crush what once was his dream, came and attacked the village of konoha"

Hash: ulp…
 ..i want to protect the dream…. I've just reached.  
…no more…
Maddy: …you look awfully depressed…Hashirama. 
This time around you can't do your (usual) bounceback, huh…?

Maddy:… mokuton clone…
Maddy…never thought… id ever be taken… in the rear…

Hash: Ill protect our...
nope, MY village...whatever happens
Hash: Protecting the village will, more than anything else, protect the people …shinobis and children. i still believe so….!  
Hash: even if… it's… my friend, my sibling or my own child…  
I will have no tolerance for anyone who does harm to the village.
Maddy: ...you've changed...Hashirama...
Hash: ... 
Hash's commentary "at that moment I came to a resolution."
"the resolution to endure whatever to watch over the (achieved) status quo, that was."
Maddy: …the tail wags the dog… 
Maddy: which…will make darkness (/the dark side)…of the village…eventually…


Hash: although I have no idea how come Madara came back to life now
…Im certain that I killed the friend of mine…for the sake of the village… 
hash: …    well yea…
Hash: a village is…
Hash: In the beginning…the village Madara and I wished for was... to link a clan and  the other clan together. 
Hash: it was part and parcel of forming order out of chaos and keeping it (=the order).  
Hash: it was to protect children, to avoid pointless struggles…and to achieve peace.
Hash: it however…ended up giving birth to the darkness like what your big brother... Itachi shouldered …
Hash: …
Hash: maybe what Madara said was true…
He might have foreseen this state(coming).
Hash: ...the shinobi who ended up producing/begetting such a situation is me. 
and the shinobi who settled for it is also no other than me... …and I believe…
Hash: A shinobi is the one who bears and forbears for their goal...
However, Shinobis too differ depending on what they set as their goals… 
like Madara and me...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you takL. Those words are really important.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 6, 2013)

takL said:


> Some lines from the raw
> 
> Hash's commentary "Madara, however, as if to crush what once was his dream, came and attacked the village of konoha"
> 
> ...





Assuming he never thought Hashirama would actually take advantage of his weakness? I guess I was right in that he never actually thought Hashirama would really do it...

Thanks takL. 

Pointless question but is the comment about the tail wagging the dog an anachronism in Japanese? That phrase has been awkwardly translated by MS and MP, and even there it sounds weird.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Assuming he never thought Hashirama would actually take advantage of his weakness? I guess I was right in that he never actually thought Hashirama would really do it...
> 
> Thanks takL.
> 
> *Pointless question but is the comment about the tail wagging the dog an anachronism in Japanese? That phrase has been awkwardly translated by MS and MP, and even there it sounds weird*.



Tail wagging a dog is one of English idioms. TakL used it probably as phrase equivalent of that one used in his motherlanguage.

*tail wagging the dog, the*
*
* 
A small or unimportant factor or element governing an important one; a reversal of the proper roles. For example, _She found herself explaining the new therapy to her doctor a real case of the tail wagging the dog _. [c. 1900] 





Maddy accused Hashi that Hashi has lost sight of what is really important.


----------



## takL (Apr 7, 2013)

my pleasure pika and Last Rose of Summer



PikaCheeka said:


> Assuming he never thought Hashirama would actually take advantage of his weakness? I guess I was right in that he never actually thought Hashirama would really do it...



donno.
earlier in the chap, on leaving the village he said "its no use running after me. youd know... that no one can stand at my back." to hash.  
perhaps he was confident that he wouldnt allow anyone to get the back of him as he had learnt to watch his back enough to cover the weakpoint.




PikaCheeka said:


> Pointless question but is the comment about the tail wagging the dog an anachronism in Japanese? That phrase has been awkwardly translated by MS and MP, and even there it sounds weird.



its 本末転倒 in the raw. putting the cart befor the horse is another equivalent.
dont worry the phrase from madara is kinda out af blue to jp readers as well. we had to reread the chap and earlier chaps.

like last rose of summer said 
hash says hed take the village over his loved ones if necessary, and madara questions it. 
wwhat is a village(the tail) for, if not for your loved ones(the dog)?

the bit im awkward about is the ‘status quo’ i used for  ’今=the now’ in the raw. lit he says
"at that moment I came to a resolution."
"the resolution to endure whatever in order to watch over '_the present_', that was." (I don’t know if this makes sense in eng…does it? if it does id rather use this trans)

in the earlier chap of the bird eye view’ recalling the moment he and Madara agreed on the future village, he said "it was the place where would later become the village of honoha."
"at that moment I came to a resolution."
"to the resolution to endure whatever in order to see _the future_."


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2013)

takL said:


> Maddy:? mokuton clone?
> Maddy?never thought? id ever be taken? in the rear?



I'm so mad Pika saw this.


----------



## auem (Apr 7, 2013)

takL said:


> my pleasure pika and Last Rose of Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not surprising that he would say as such...even when they were dreaming about a village in their childhood,Hashi wanted to protect everybody but Madara wanted to 'watch over' his brother....
even back then their priority was diverging....


----------

